# New addition,,Breed?



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Got a new addition to my herd of 3 dogs Monday night(7/16)..I have a Beagle/Chow mix, and a Samoan(sammy)..He came limping and crying up to the building where I work as I was getting ready to head home..I took him home and since then his limp has gotten much better(I think it was just a strained leg muscle) and seems to be real happy playing with my other 2 dogs..But, I am stumped as to what his breed is..He is not very old, maybe 4 months by my non-expert opinion..Am going to take him to the vet next Tuesday to get his shots, etc..Any help in trying to nail down his breed would be greatly appreciated! 
These aren't the best pictures for id'ing breed but I hope they help!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

He looks kinda Pharaoh Houndish. But it'd be pretty rare to just find a pharaoh hound on the street.

http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictur...uppies-rescue/pictures/pharaoh-hound-0003.jpg

On second thought, maybe American Bulldog mix. I know thats compleatly different but probley closer to the truth.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Those are the best ears ever!

I'd say pit-shepherd-lab mix.


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

RenaRose said:


> He looks kinda Pharaoh Houndish. But it'd be pretty rare to just find a pharaoh hound on the street.
> 
> http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictur...uppies-rescue/pictures/pharaoh-hound-0003.jpg
> 
> On second thought, maybe American Bulldog mix. I know thats compleatly different but probley closer to the truth.



He JUST might be! Because I have noticed thats EXACTLY the way he sits! And I have hardly ever seen a dog sit quite in that same posture/position! Because the first time he sat like that in the house, I was thinking 'I hope your not squatting to poo are you?!?'

I am kind of leaning toward the English Bull Terrier, as he looks a lot like the Target dog(although tan instead of white, and no red circles around his left eye!)



Lorina said:


> Those are the best ears ever!
> 
> I'd say pit-shepherd-lab mix.


Could be...Though he doesn't have the wide chest pits have...Maybe when I take him to the vet Tuesday he can help pin down his breed...

Here are a couple more pictures I just took..Spying on him through the dining room window


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Sammy...At least we(me and my vet and friend) think he is a Sammy...lol..He is on a lead because he has a habit of digging under the fence a roaming the neighborhood..Though yesterday his old lead broke and he was in the yard most of the day, and didn't look like he had the inclination to get out..Still, I don't quite trust him NOT to.. He is about 7 years old, kind of shaggy, still losing his winter coat..I need to brush him daily I guess, I brushed him yesterday morning!








And he isn't very 'photogenic', if I go outside to get his picture he wants to run and play...lol


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

He looks like he might have some Pharhoh Hound in there.... but I also see Pit and Lab in the face. My Aunt has a Lab mix and the legs and face look a lot like this guy's, but I see some wrinkles so maybe some type of bully breed in there. (also in the ears)


----------



## Steveovig (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm begging you to post a pic of your Beagle/Chow mix. My mom loves Chows and I'd love to show it to her.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I see Pit Bull Terrier and Jack Russell Terrier. That's really the only way I can explain those adorable ears!


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Those ears are fantastic. What have you named him? I see pit bull in the face.


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

I have named him Buster.. I was thinking hard to get that little memory spark he ignited that I knew what type of dog he was, and all I could think of was the dog in the old Buster Brown shoe ads..Not even close after I did a little research! But Buster seems to fit him...I named my Sammy 'Buddy'..He was another stray I found at my work place in 2001..I just started calling him Buddy and it stuck  The Chow/Beagle mix I have my ex's daughter picked out of a litter..When they brought her home, all she wanted to do was cuddle..So we , well ex's daughter did, named her Cuddles.. Will post a picture of her shortly..

Funny thing tho about Buster, is that I haven't heard him bark! Not once! Even when the other 2 start barking at something he hasn't made a sound..Kind of unusual..


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Steveovig said:


> I'm begging you to post a pic of your Beagle/Chow mix. My mom loves Chows and I'd love to show it to her.


You got it! She wasn't very cooperative tonight though. Usually she is a ham for the camera..But oh, well..Here are a couple of shots of her looking everywhere but at me and the camera!...lol..She too is an escape artist, hence on the lead as well...I don't like having them on leads, but it is better then them running the neighborhood and getting hit by cars..

Here are the pictures of Cuddles my Chow/Beagle mix:








Buddy wanted in the action too I guess!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I definately see pit in him. He's absolutely gorgeous though. Those ears are priceless lol.


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I got a couple of good shots of my other 2 dogs(Buddy and Cuddles) before heading to work yesterday afternoon-I work 'nights' and I just got home about 20 minutes ago..

Here is Cuddles my Chow/Beagle mix..She is going on 12 years old









Here is Buddy..I think he os going on about 7..When I got him, we(vet and a good friend) estimated he was 1 year old then-that was in 2001..








I think I interrupted his attack on the food bowl to take this picture!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Are they outside dogs? It looks like it.


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Are they outside dogs? It looks like it.


They sure are..There have been times I have let Cuddles and Buddy in the house, they would run around the house sniffing and exploring then would go back to the back door and want out about 10 minutes later...lol..


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

The pup looks like a Pit Bull/Lab mix to me. I definitally see Pittie....those ears give it away. 

Your other dogs are cute as well.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

Pantherjon said:


> I have named him Buster.. I was thinking hard to get that little memory spark he ignited that I knew what type of dog he was, and all I could think of was the dog in the old Buster Brown shoe ads..Not even close after I did a little research! But Buster seems to fit him...I named my Sammy 'Buddy'..He was another stray I found at my work place in 2001..I just started calling him Buddy and it stuck  The Chow/Beagle mix I have my ex's daughter picked out of a litter..When they brought her home, all she wanted to do was cuddle..So we , well ex's daughter did, named her Cuddles.. Will post a picture of her shortly..
> 
> Funny thing tho about Buster, is that I haven't heard him bark! Not once! Even when the other 2 start barking at something he hasn't made a sound..Kind of unusual..


Buster, perfect. For sure some pit bull activity


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Buddy has quite the hair going on, bet thats hot down in the GA area.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That big cheesy smile screams pit bull. I also see lab. He is a great looking dog.


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah it does get quite hot-and humid- here in Georgia..I feel bad for him, that I haven't taken him to the groomer this year..Will try and get out there with a brush and try to get as much of his matted coat off of him..Oh, and I need to find his tag..Need that when I take him to the groomers..



Inga said:


> That big cheesy smile screams pit bull. I also see lab. He is a great looking dog.


I didn't see it at first but am now seeing more an more of the pit in him too..Met a gal at one of my deliveries who had a little puppy that looked a ton like Buster(tho multi colored, white, tan and black), asked her what breed her dog was and she said her dog was a pit/boxer mix..She also said her puppy was 10 weeks old..So, by comparison, I think, Buster is maybe 3 or 4 months old?

Will be making an appointment with the vet tomorrow to get Buster in to see him on Tuesday for an initial exam and his shots..Hope it goes well..


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, took Buster to the vet Tuesday..Got his shots and checkup..Vet said he was 16 weeks old, Buster still has his baby front teeth but has gotten in his adult canine teeth..Vet said he is healthy - which is good  Only problem we have is that Buster his a skin infection, causing bumps to form and then they scab up..They aren't bothering Buster, but got a bottle of medicated shampoo to use when I bathe him..When I asked what breed, the vat said 'Heinz 57'..lol..Then seriously said that there was some Pit in him and a lot of Lab, which I am now seeing in Buster..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Pantherjon, I am glad to hear that Buster is healthy. Are you planning to get him fixed? If so, do it early to prevent some of the marking, roaming etc... Really no reason to not get it done. I hope his skin infection clears up quickly. Is he going to be inside, or out?


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Inga said:


> Pantherjon, I am glad to hear that Buster is healthy. Are you planning to get him fixed? If so, do it early to prevent some of the marking, roaming etc... Really no reason to not get it done. I hope his skin infection clears up quickly. Is he going to be inside, or out?


Yes, I plan on getting him fixed as soon as the vet says it can be done..I hope his skin ailment clears up soon too..When the spots scab up and then fall off it leaves behind a small bald spot, hopefully his fur will come back in those places..Need to give him another bath soon..Just don't really have the time to do that until Tuesday..And he will be kind of both inside and outside..In most of the time I am home but out when I go to work..


----------



## Pantherjon (Jul 18, 2007)

Is a 3 year old thread too old to resurrect?LOL..Decided I might as well update the information here..Got some sad news and good news..First the sad parts..Buddy, my big fluffy white Semoyed passed away back in February..And Cuddles my chow/beagle mix passed away on July 28th, she had just turned 17..Both appeared as if they passed peacefully in their sleep as they were curled up in their favorite sleeping spots..

After Buddy passed away, we decided to go visit the local animal shelter..And ended up bringing Dollop home








She has lately been wanting to dig under the fence, which is why she is on the lead..One of these days will have to get around to burying some chicken wire to discourage this behavior..Not really sure what mix she is , dalmation/pointer? When I go out to the backyard I let her loose and she and Buster can play..

Here are a couple of current pictures of Buster..

















And now the good news..We added a new dog to the pack this past weekend. Her name is Lucy. Unfortunately 'bad boy' Buster shows a lot of aggression towards her. She is a real sweetheart..She is another mix, AC paperwork lists her as a Boxer mix, but I think I see some pit in her as well..

















She looks so much like Buster they could be brother/sister!

Hopefully it won't be another 3 years before the next 'update'!LOL


----------

